# Wanted to Say Thanks



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you to all the haunters out there who share how they make things. I love seeing all the creative stuff you guys come up with and the techniques behind them.

I don't do a haunt or decorate around the house, but I do make random stuff occasionally and you guys are a fantastic inspiration even if the techniques get used for non-haunt projects.

For example, I would have never thought to carve items out of house insulation until hanging around here. I don't need tombstones, but the techniques used for tombstones worked perfectly for making a sign for a local shop I deal with.

It started as just a couple dollars worth of 1" pink insulation, but after a little router work, acetone for texture, and some paint and sealer, it turned into one of the fanciest signs in their area.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I think that's what this forum does is really inspire people to be creative in ways beyond just Halloween. There are so many different ideas that can come from just studying this site. That's what this is all about it sharring thoughts and decor ideas for other people to learn and to create!

Really nice job on the signage, hope that you will show us more pics of your creative ideas that have been inspired from HauntForum.com! 
*_


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice sign!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nice sign.

I had to move your thread so it would comply with the forum rules (No advertising, spamming, or soliciting of a business is permitted outside of the Vendor and Sponsor Forum.)


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

Hauntiholik said:


> I had to move your thread so it would comply with the forum rules (No advertising, spamming, or soliciting of a business is permitted outside of the Vendor and Sponsor Forum.)


Sorry about that, Hauntiholik. I didn't intend it that way. Does it fix it if I chop off the business info at the bottom of the photo? I was lazy and just reused the photo from my website for the example. It should load as a non-branded version now.

The sign in the photo doesn't really advertise anything by itself. Without info about the shop it's associated with, it's just a decorative version of a common phrase and shows how the concepts passed around here can be adapted.

The design of the stone would actually make a decent tombstone by itself. A speech bubble coming out of the grave has fun potential... Now you guys have made me add a new idea to the list of other things I need to make.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The sign looks good CrazedLemming. That finish would make some nice looking stones for my crypt. I'll look you up when I start it, OK?


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

The finish is whatever acrylic craft paints I grabbed at the store and some waterbased Rustoleum clear thinned down enough to be shot with a cheapo spray gun from harbor freight. The clear is really glossy which is nice for making a shiny retail sign, but I don't know how it would look on tombstones unless you're going for the modern polished look. (I plan to use it on one I want to make...if I ever get around to that project.)

This is the clear. https://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=527


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I beg to differ...everyone needs tombstones!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

jaege said:


> I beg to differ...everyone needs tombstones!


At one time or another.


----------

